

Cancer-eating Virus Could No Be Patented: No Pharmaceutical Company Will Invest - gbrindisi
http://www.upi.com/Health_News/2012/09/02/Author-tries-raising-money-for-cancer-cure/UPI-44671346566618/?spt=hs&or=hn

======
redspark
Isn't this very well suited for something like kickstarter? I know I would
"invest".

